# MANDRAKE'S PLOT~a fabulous tale with an air of mystery & intrigue at its heart



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot*

            ​
*For information about any of my children's books, please visit my website:*

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*
​


*Mandrake's Plot* *£0.00*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$0.00*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=14pt]Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St. Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse, but it is hidden in code.

The girls then make a terrible discovery. Are they daring and innovative enough to plan a scheme that will foil evil and get them out of a dangerous situation?*[/size]

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are a couple of great reviews:*

*5**
*~Mandrake's Plot is a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense. It is an ideal book for the younger reader aged 7-12. In Chapter 1 we meet Evie who is on her way to her new school, St Agatha's in Scotland. She meets Mia, her new friend and I couldn't help but be reminded of Harry Potter on his first train journey to Hogwarts. To be clear, this is not an attempt to capture the magic of the Potter books and St Agatha's is not a school for magic. This is truly an original and unique story.

The school appears to be a foreboding place with gargoyles guarding the entrance and an old caretaker called Mandrake. The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you. The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read. The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely. There are hints along the way that give the reader clues as to what may happen and as a reader it's good to be kept guessing for a while. By the end of the book, I was reminded a little of Enid Blyton's tales of the Famous Five. Mandrake's Plot is very much on that level and is a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.*

*4**
*~When two girls, Evie and Mia, dressed in identical tartan skirts find themselves on the same train, there is no doubt that they are bound for the same boarding school: Saint Agatha's. By the time they reach their destination, they are fast friends, which is a good thing because Saint Agatha's is a very creepy kind of school.

Their first clue that something is amiss is when no one meets them at the train station and the girls have to find their own way in the dark in the pelting rain. They are greeted at the door by Mandrake, the caretaker, a hunched over old man with long scraggly hair, a bulging eye and yellow teeth. The humorless headmistress who is obsessed with tidiness and symmetry, dumps them unceremoniously in a dreary room with bare floors, austere furnishings, and but two small windows to shed light into the gloom. The next morning the girls discover that classes are equally as cheerless with eccentric teachers and fellow students who are less than kind.

Then the girls discover a disused chapel where a long dead nun clutches a piece of paper in her skeletal hands that contains a curse. They also find a book with the antidote written in code. They soon find themselves fleeing from the school, which has suddenly become their prison, in the middle of the night, whereupon they set about fixing what isn't right at Saint Agatha's.

Mandrake's Plot is a fun read, a mystery with some unexpected twists and turns. The girls are good natured, full of humor, and undaunted by the tasks set before them. I recommend it to all middle grade readers who love a mystery.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's an extract from Mandrake's Plot:
*

*Bowing their heads against the lashing rain the girls made a run for it.

'Hello!' they yelled through the rain, hammering on the rickety wooden shutter. Flakes of paint were loosened by their banging and took off in the wind.

'There's no one there,' said Evie, concerned. 'Can you see a phone box?'

Mia looked round, holding down the brim of her hat against the rain.

'There's nothing here, not even a car park. Look at the road that leads to the station. It's more like a track. If the train hadn't have stopped here I would have said that this was disused.'

Evie frowned. 'What shall we do, wait or walk?'

'It'll be dark soon. Do we want to be stuck on this platform in the dark or lost in the storm in the dark? Let me see . . .' Mia pursed her lips.

'Well, I can't say that either option is particularly appealing, but, at least if we were on the road we might see a passing car.'

'That's true.' Mia nodded, holding her hat tightly onto her head to prevent the wind whipping it away. 'Come on then. Someone will know where St Agatha's is.'

Following the rough track leading from the station the girls bowed their heads, held their hats and watched the sparsely vegetated earth conveyed away beneath their mechanical feet, occasionally glancing up in the hope of seeing something encouraging. On either side of the track the ground was covered in tufts of grass and uneven mounds, separated from them by dilapidated fence posts, sloping at odd angles, broken wire dangling limply between them. A huge, craggy mountain range lay ahead of them and as they approached the end of the track and got closer they became aware of a road passing along the foot of it. They stopped.

'Left or right?' shouted Mia through the wind, swinging her head in both directions. As far as she could see, left looked no more promising than right, so desolate and deserted was the road.

Evie looked around. There were no signposts anywhere. 'We could walk for miles in the wrong direction.' She frowned. 'Put your hands behind your back. I'll do the same and on the count of three, put one hand in front of you. If we bring out matching hands, then that's the direction we'll take. Ready?'

Mia nodded, unable to think of a better idea, and the girls, having put down their holdalls, put their hands behind their backs.

'One, two, THREE!' shouted Evie. Both girls thrust out their left hands and laughed.

'Right, left it is, if you see what I mean!' said Evie, and picking up their bags again, the girls set off into the dying light of the late afternoon. It was very tiring battling against the wind. At times, Mia nearly got blown over. The girls linked arms, sang and told jokes as they avoided puddles and followed the road, darkening by the minute in the looming shadows of the hills.

After half an hour, Evie happened to look up and saw, on the right of the road, a small path leading up the mountainside. And, for the first time, there was a small signpost, almost hidden by the brambles around it. The girls crossed the road without even checking for traffic. They hadn't seen a single car so far. In the half-light they could just make out some faded writing on the white sign. In black felt pen someone had written 'St. Agatha's'.

'What? Up there?' exclaimed Mia.

'It can't be!' chimed in Evie, stepping back to look up. 'I can't see anything but mist up there. There are no lights or anything.'

'I think we ought to go for it. Don't you? It must be the school. Otherwise we could be wandering all night. And, even if it's something else called St Agatha's. . .'

'Like a convent?'

'Or a hospital . . . then at least they can help us to get to the right place, make a phone call or something.'

Evie had to agree. Though climbing a steep path was the last thing they felt like doing, the girls took a deep breath and trudged up into the mist. The steps were worn and mossy, some were narrow, others broken.

'There must be a proper road up somewhere,' said Evie, 'otherwise how do the teachers get to school?'

'Or deliveries,' added Mia. She was beginning to pant now. In fact, both girls had loosened their scarves and were carrying their hats, so warm had they got. Their hair lay damp and frizzy round their faces and their shoes squelched. It took them about forty minutes of uphill climb before the steps ended and they reached a small rusty gate, behind which bushes had grown. As they stood at the gate and parted the bushes, the girls stared at the immense shape that stood ahead of them. It was the school, huge, dark and foreboding. Dim lights flickered at the windows, but again, no one was about.

'I think this is the back of the school,' said Mia as Evie attempted to push open the gate.

'This must be an old entrance. This gate is so stiff it can't have been used for years,' said Evie, squeezing through the small gap she had made. 'The bush is stopping it from opening properly.'

The girls climbed through, holding the branches apart for each other, and walked slowly towards the back of the great building. As they headed around the side of it nearest to them, it seemed that it was sitting in the clouds. In front of the school was a large gravelled area, but beyond that was a drop, it seemed, and presumably a road leading from the front entrance to a main road below.

'That's the way we should have come,' said Evie.

'We'd never have found that way in tonight,' whispered Mia. She didn't know why she was whispering. It just seemed necessary. The rain had stopped now, but the air was damp and had made their faces wet and sore.

The girls made their way up the great stone steps to two enormous doors, flanked by gargoyles and lit by a swinging lantern and Evie, being the taller of the two, pulled the bell. The girls looked at each other with trepidation.

'Here goes,' said Evie, twisting her head round to check the back of her tights.

Keys jangled on the other side of the door, bolts slid and the handle turned. Slowly and creakily the door began to open, and as the gap widened the girls' hearts beat faster. Their eyes fixed upon the broadening band of light which was punched out with a black silhouette. No longer were they aware of the background sound of the swirling wind. Their senses were now invaded by the much closer sound of rasping breath.

As their eyes became accustomed to the light the girls were startled to see the figure in front of them. Hunched over, wearing a dark cloak, was an old man. His long, white hair straggled over his shoulders, his skin was covered with grey whiskers and his one of his eyes, hooded, drooped below the other bulging one. His mouth hung open and his yellowed teeth did nothing to stop his rank breath pervading the air. Around his waist was a wide leather belt from which dangled a huge silver ring. From this, hung a mass of keys, some of which were enormous.

Evie coughed. 'Good evening. We're new pupils of St. Agatha's . . .'

'. . . just starting today,' added Mia as fear dried up Evie's throat.

The man said nothing. He stepped back and beckoned in the girls with a gnarled finger. His nails were thick and yellow.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*...the same price as a bar of chocolate, but it lasts much longer and is much more exciting!* ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Set in the highlands of Scotland, a 5* boarding school mystery for 7 - 12 year olds.*​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Set in the highlands of Scotland, a 5* boarding school mystery for 7 - 12 year olds.*​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'
*​
*[size=10pt]This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. See other threads or check out my author page for further information.*​*

Also available are two anthologies of short stories for adults plus a couple of poetry collections.​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Mandrake's Plot - a 5* boarding school mystery set in the highlands of Scotland*

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*​
_*This is one of twelve books by Helen Laycock*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_*What is it about boarding school stories? Harry Potter, Mallory Towers, A Little Princess, St. Trinian's...*_​
*St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls is unlike any of these. Something very strange is happening there and the two new boarders, Evie and Mia, are about to find themselves part of it.*​
*5* review:**

Mandrake's Plot is a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense. It is an ideal book for the younger reader aged 7-12. In Chapter 1 we meet Evie who is on her way to her new school, St Agatha's in Scotland. She meets Mia, her new friend and I couldn't help but be reminded of Harry Potter on his first train journey to Hogwarts. To be clear, this is not an attempt to capture the magic of the Potter books and St Agatha's is not a school for magic. This is truly an original and unique story.

The school appears to be a foreboding place with gargoyles guarding the entrance and an old caretaker called Mandrake. The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you. The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read. The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely. There are hints along the way that give the reader clues as to what may happen and as a reader it's good to be kept guessing for a while. By the end of the book, I was reminded a little of Enid Blyton's tales of the Famous Five. Mandrake's Plot is very much on that level and is a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.

Mandrake's Plot £1.88
Mandrake's Plot $3.06​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​
*...and only £1.88/$3.06*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Also, writing for adults, there are two short story collections and a book of humorous poetry too~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*When I was a little girl, I always loved the idea of going to boarding school.

But not one like St. Agatha's...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*24 000 words*​
*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*​
5* REVIEW
*Mandrake's Plot is a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense. It is an ideal book for the younger reader aged 7-12. In Chapter 1 we meet Evie who is on her way to her new school, St Agatha's in Scotland. She meets Mia, her new friend and I couldn't help but be reminded of Harry Potter on his first train journey to Hogwarts. To be clear, this is not an attempt to capture the magic of the Potter books and St Agatha's is not a school for magic. This is truly an original and unique story.

The school appears to be a foreboding place with gargoyles guarding the entrance and an old caretaker called Mandrake. The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you. The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read. The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely. There are hints along the way that give the reader clues as to what may happen and as a reader it's good to be kept guessing for a while. By the end of the book, I was reminded a little of Enid Blyton's tales of the Famous Five. Mandrake's Plot is very much on that level and is a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.*

4* REVIEW
*When two girls, Evie and Mia, dressed in identical tartan skirts find themselves on the same train, there is no doubt that they are bound for the same boarding school: Saint Agatha's. By the time they reach their destination, they are fast friends, which is a good thing because Saint Agatha's is a very creepy kind of school.

Their first clue that something is amiss is when no one meets them at the train station and the girls have to find their own way in the dark in the pelting rain. They are greeted at the door by Mandrake, the caretaker, a hunched over old man with long scraggly hair, a bulging eye and yellow teeth. The humorless headmistress who is obsessed with tidiness and symmetry, dumps them unceremoniously in a dreary room with bare floors, austere furnishings, and but two small windows to shed light into the gloom. The next morning the girls discover that classes are equally as cheerless with eccentric teachers and fellow students who are less than kind.

Then the girls discover a disused chapel where a long dead nun clutches a piece of paper in her skeletal hands that contains a curse. They also find a book with the antidote written in code. They soon find themselves fleeing from the school, which has suddenly become their prison, in the middle of the night, whereupon they set about fixing what isn't right at Saint Agatha's.

Mandrake's Plot is a fun read, a mystery with some unexpected twists and turns. The girls are good natured, full of humor, and undaunted by the tasks set before them. I recommend it to all middle grade readers who love a mystery.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* is suitable for readers between the ages of 7 and 12 and consists of over 24 000 words.​
​
*WHAT'S IT ABOUT?*​
*Evie and Mia meet on a train under very different and unusual circumstances. Each is on her way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls in a remote part of Scotland for a peculiar reason. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St. Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. The staff and the pupils all suffer from distorted personality traits, leaving Evie and Mia in a fragile and fearful position. There are lots of questions to be answered. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents? Why is symmetry so important? Why is the food so bland?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land and it emerges that this is responsible for the strange behaviour in the school. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book. They make their escape with the book and row across two lochs using Mandrake's boat, eventually arriving at the empty house and artist's studio that once belonged to Mia's dead parents. Here they hide and discover the antidote to the curse, hidden in code in the book. They wonder why the electricity is still functioning.

Their task is to administer the remedy by the dead of night which will break the charm back at the school. It is then they discover that Mandrake is an ally. Returning to the loch side cottage, however, the girls make a terrible discovery.

Again, the girls need to foil evil and plan a daring and innovative scheme to that end. They must enter the private rooms of Miss Blackthorn as she is sleeping. Revelations about Miss Blackthorn are still to come. With all twists unravelled and trails followed, motives and intentions are clarified, and the story concludes with the laying to rest of Sister Beatrice's bones in Loch Tomas.*

*If you read and enjoy this book, please would you consider leaving a review. That would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As their eyes became accustomed to the light, the girls were startled to see the figure in front of them. Hunched over, wearing a dark cloak, was an old man. His long, white hair straggled over his shoulders, his skin was covered with grey whiskers and his one of his eyes, hooded, drooped below the other bulging one. His mouth hung open and his yellowed teeth did nothing to stop his rank breath pervading the air. Around his waist was a wide leather belt from which dangled a huge silver ring. *​
*Mandrake's Plot* , a mystery for readers aged 8 - 12​
*£1.88/$3.06*​
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Evie saw what had alarmed her friend and she felt the blood rush from her face. 'I think I'm going to faint,' she said, slithering down the side of the tomb onto the stone floor.

Mia had gained her composure again. 'I wonder who she was,' she said, looking at the broken skeleton lying in the coffin.

Evie's voice strained its way up to her. 'She was a nun obviously. She's still wearing her habit.'

Mia looked in, mesmerised. 'Evie! Evie! Stand up! Come here! Look!' Evie struggled to her feet.

'What is it?' She was afraid to look.

'She's holding a piece of paper.'*​
*Mandrake's Plot* , mystery and malice... *£1.88/$3.06*

~_A few more reviews would be wonderful! _​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​
​
*Mandrake's Plot*​
*£1.02 or $1.52*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Mandrake's Plot - a 5* boarding school mystery set in the highlands of Scotland*

*Mandrake's Plot*​ *£1.88*​*Mandrake's Plot*​ *$3.06*​
_*This is one of twelve books by Helen Laycock*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Set in the highlands of Scotland, a 5* boarding school mystery for 7 - 12 year olds.*​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For readers aged 8 - 12
*

*The broken skeleton of a nun clutches a piece of paper. On her wedding finger is a ring... in the shape of a serpent.*​


*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*5**​
_*'truly an original and unique story'*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Mandrake's Plot - a 5* boarding school mystery set in the highlands of Scotland*

*Mandrake's Plot*​ *£1.88*​*Mandrake's Plot*​ *$3.06*​
_*This is one of twelve books by Helen Laycock*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​
​
*Mandrake's Plot*​ *£1.88*​*Mandrake's Plot*​ *$3.06*​
*Two new pupils, left stranded at a remote Scottish train platform, make their way to their new school, St. Agatha's.

It is a dark, wet evening and Evie and Mia are surrounded by silhouettes of hills. There is no traffic on the highland road and no one has come to collect them. Finally, a dilapidated sign points the way up a hilly path at the top of which they are met with the foreboding building, hanging with gargoyles. Its windows are lit, but they do not get the welcome they expect. Mandrake, the mute caretaker, gives them the fright of their lives when he opens the heavy oak door. Miss Blackthorn, the peculiar headmistress, directs them to a remote wing of the building which is to be their sleeping quarters. When they find the key to the door at the far end of their dormitory, they are completely unprepared for what they find on the other side.

And the school is not the only place where there is danger...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Extract from [size=18pt]*Mandrake's Plot*http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JMNM1V2/?tag=kb1-21
*

The stone staircase seemed to disappear into a black hole as it took the girls up to the next level. There was one door only on this landing.

'This must be it,' whispered Evie. 'Listen.'

The girls put their ears to the wooden door and listened. The sound of steady snoring could be heard on the other side.

Slowly and carefully Evie nudged the key into the lock. Her hands were shaking. Suddenly, clink! She had knocked a key out of the lock on the other side. The girls were as still as statues, hardly daring to breathe.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Yet another extract...*

*The girls found themselves standing in some sort of disused chapel. The air was stagnant and icy.

'This looks like some sort of burial chamber,' said Mia, observing the stone tombs, inscribed with carvings. At the end of the room, on a raised platform was an ornate chair, rather like a throne.

'Hey, we could clean that up and have it in our room,' quipped Evie. Mia just smiled.

Stone pillars and arches were hung with long cobwebs and the room echoed strangely when they spoke. Tentatively the girls went further in.

'Imagine being trapped in here!' whispered Evie, checking over her shoulder. She touched the stone lid of a tomb and the corner crumbled into a cloud of dust. Evie moved quickly away.

'Do you think there's a . . . body in there?' whispered Mia.

'I bet there used to be,' answered Evie. 'It's probably a skeleton now.'

Mia pulled a face to show her distaste. Nevertheless, she was fascinated and tried to peep in.

'I can't see anything,' she whispered loudly to Evie.

'Mia! What are you doing?'

'Trying to look.'

Curiosity got the better of Evie and she came over to where Mia was standing.

'Shall we?'

A nod from Mia and the girls pushed with all their might. The stone lid cracked and caved in onto the contents.

'Now we've done it!' said Mia, looking in. She hoisted up a triangle of stone and screamed.*

*If you like children's mystery/adventure, then you may like to take a look at my other eight titles.*​
*#38 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*#40 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Current listing:

#81 in Kindle Store > Books > Children's eBooks > Mysteries & Detectives > Fantasy & Supernatural


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *is one of twelve books by Helen Laycock.*

*Each one is great value for money, so you could fill up your kindle - or someone else's for Christmas - for just a tenner!!
*

*Here are the other books for children:

Mysteries*


*Glass Dreams*


*Salt*


*The Secret of Pooks Wood*


*Martha and Mitch*


*Song of the Moon*

*Light-Hearted Adventures*


*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

*Poetry*


*A Mouthful of Chuckles*

*And for adults:*

*Short story collections*


*Peace and Disquiet*


*Light Bites*

* Funny Poetry*


*A Bellyful of Laughs*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Set in the highlands of Scotland, a 5* boarding school mystery for 7 - 12 year olds.*​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*​


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This looks good.  1-clicked it!  Happy New Year!  I'm curling up with my Kindle and reading.  Maybe a glass of wine too!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thanks, Carol!

It's just the weather to be curled up with a good book - and I'm sure a glass of wine would go down very well, too!

A very happy 2014 to you.*

*Helen*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done, Helen!  I thoroughly enjoyed Mandrake's Plot!  Although I don't fall into the age range, this is a story that will  entertain many ages.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed it, Carol. 

Thank you so much for the feedback - I see you've left a 5* review on Amazon. Wonderful, and much appreciated!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's Carol's review:


5.0 out of 5 stars Well Crafted Story! January 7, 2014
By Carol Hanrahan
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
I enjoyed Mandrake's Plot very much! The setting, the characters, and the plot line were well done. All in all, a very satisfying read!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Mandrake's Plot - a 5* boarding school mystery set in the highlands of Scotland*

*Mandrake's Plot*​ *£1.88*​*Mandrake's Plot*​ *$3.06*​
_*This is one of twelve books by Helen Laycock*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'I've found something. Put your pen light on.'

Mia aimed it in the right direction.

'It's a book!' they said in unison.

'Do you think it had deliberately been hidden?' asked Evie.

'By Sister Beatrice, you mean?'

'Yes. It's incredibly dirty. I can feel the filth on my hands.'

'Maybe. Perhaps it contains the antidote to the curse.' Mia coughed. 'Evie, I don't know about you, but I'm starting to find it difficult to breathe in here.'

'We need to get out,' concluded Evie, straightening up. 'But there are no windows. What shall we do?'

'Well, everything in here seems to be crumbling into pieces. Shall we try breaking out? We could try kicking at the outside wall? It might just give way.'

There didn't seem to be any other option. The girls made their way to the wall on the right of the chamber and pushed at various stones until they found movement in one. It was about waist high and was very large and heavy. They heaved with their backs and pushed with their feet until very slowly it began to loosen and shift. Although the girls were tired they pushed with all their might until with a plop it fell heavily onto the grass outside. The girls inhaled deeply through the rectangular hole and peered out. The view looked onto the loch at the back of the school.


*Mandrake's Plot*


£1.88 or $3.06​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Something to curl up with in the wet and windy - or snowy - weather!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

According to Wikipedia:

*Mandrake*
'Mandrake is the common name for members of the plant genus Mandragora, particularly the species Mandragora officinarum, belonging to the nightshades family (Solanaceae). Because mandrake contains deliriant hallucinogenic tropane alkaloids such as atropine, scopolamine, apoatropine, and hyoscyamine, and the roots sometimes contain bifurcations causing them to resemble human figures, their roots have long been used in magic rituals, today also in contemporary pagan traditions such as Wicca and Odinism.'

*Plot*
i)'Plot is a literary term defined as the events that make up a story, particularly as they relate to one another in a pattern, in a sequence, through cause and effect, how the reader views the story, or simply by coincidence. A plot "insures that you get your character from point A to point Z" according to author Jenna Blum.[1] One is generally interested in how well this pattern of events accomplishes some artistic or emotional effect. An intricate, complicated plot is called an imbroglio, but even the simplest statements of plot may include multiple inferences, as in traditional ballads.'

ii) 'A piece of land a person is buried in; see grave
iii) A piece of land used for building on; see land lot
iv) Plot plan, an architecture, engineering, and/or landscape architecture plan drawing that shows the buildings, utility runs, and equipment layout of a project as well as the positions of roads and other constructions
v) A defined area of land used for an ecological study, a quadrat'

Or, is it a cunning plan?

Read  *[size=18pt]Mandrake's Plot*http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JMNM1V2/?tag=kb1-21 to find out![/size]


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In the Scottish mists, a boarding school covered in gargoyles, a burial chamber, a code, a curse, a cunning plan...

Mandrake's Plot has it all.*

*£1.88*
*******

 *$3.06*
*******​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*It was eerily quiet on the loch. The water lapped softly against the boat and the rain pattered almost inaudibly upon them. The rhythm was quite soothing and helped to calm their anxiety. Above them bats swooped and circled. As they emerged through the gap between the rocks into the second loch, the girls dropped the oars for a moment.

'Let me just see if I can see the lights of the school from here,' said Evie, holding up the binoculars. 'No, it's too misty. Let's keep going.'

Half an hour later they stopped for a warm cup of hot chocolate and a snack in the rain. It gave them strength and warmed their hands, which, despite wearing gloves, were icy cold.

'Look again now, Evie,' said Mia, draining her cup. 'Can you see the school?'

There was a sharp intake of breath from Evie as she held the binoculars to her eyes.

'What is it?' asked Mia, sensing Evie's unease.

'We're on track,' answered Evie breathlessly. 'I can see the school, but there are lights on in that little cottage too.'
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you love a good mystery with an eerie setting, then* *£1.88* *is for you!*

*Mandrake's Plot*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Things are a-changing - and that includes book covers. 
*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06* now has a fabulous new look:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mandrakes-Plot-Helen-Laycock/dp/1497430054/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1402501765&sr=1-3

This boarding school mystery is now available as a paperback as well as an ebook.

*Here's the latest 5* review:
*
*'Even though I knew I would be painfully homesick, I always wanted to attend a boarding school. But not just any school - I wanted it to be a fictional one, where there were adventures and midnight feasts!

More than forty years later and I still yearn for those adventures. I've finally accepted it's never going to happen, but thank goodness I can still read about those schools in YA fiction.

Helen Laycock's St. Agatha's might not, on my first day of term, be quite the place of my dreams, but Evie and Mia are certainly characters my younger self would like. Despite only meeting on their way to the school, they soon become firm friends and eventually solve a number of conundrums.

Of course it's far-fetched, but in a believable way, and it's also great fun.

It's a short book, but there's a lot crammed in. Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

And I know we shouldn't judge a book by its cover...but I do like this one!*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.​
*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: £4.50 Kindle: £1.06*

*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: $7.19 Kindle: $1.81*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot*  * is now available as a paperback (£5.00 / $8.50) as well as a kindle book (£1.88 / $3.06) and comes with an extract from* *Glass Dreams*, *a circus mystery for children*.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*​
​
*What's there not to like?

Oh, yes... a few of the characters.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you love a good boarding school mystery, then*  *is for you!*

*Mandrake's Plot*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*In the Scottish mists, a boarding school covered in gargoyles, a burial chamber, a code, a curse, a cunning plan...

Mandrake's Plot has it all.*

*£1.88*
*******

 *$3.06*
*******​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*​
​
*What's there not to like?

Oh, yes... a few of the characters.*​
*5* fiction *​
*Available as a kindle edition or as a paperback*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*
​


*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=14pt]Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St.Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse, but it is hidden in code.

The girls then make a terrible discovery. Are they daring and innovative enough to plan a scheme that will foil evil and get them out of a dangerous situation?*[/size]

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Evie leaned over and took Mia's oar. 'I'll tell you what. Let me row to begin with and I'll get us going. We've got to get away from here as quickly as we can, before we're seen. You take over in a while.'
Mia agreed and, as Evie rowed, she sang and kept watch as the school slowly shrank in the distance. At one point Mia was sure she could see a figure at the side of the school, but when she rubbed her eyes and looked again, it was gone.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *£1.88*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$3.06*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=14pt]Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St.Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse, but it is hidden in code.

The girls then make a terrible discovery. Are they daring and innovative enough to plan a scheme that will foil evil and get them out of a dangerous situation?*[/size]

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The girls found themselves standing in some sort of disused chapel. The air was stagnant and icy.

'This looks like some sort of burial chamber,' said Mia, observing the stone tombs, inscribed with carvings. At the end of the room, on a raised platform, was an ornate chair, rather like a throne.

'Hey, we could clean that up and have it in our room,' quipped Evie. Mia just smiled.

Stone pillars and arches were hung with long cobwebs and the room echoed strangely when they spoke. Tentatively, the girls went further in.

'Imagine being trapped in here,' whispered Evie, checking over her shoulder. She touched the stone lid of a tomb and the corner crumbled into a cloud of dust. Evie moved quickly away.

'Do you think there's a . . . body in there?' whispered Mia.

'I bet there used to be. It's probably a skeleton now.'

Mia pulled a face to show her distaste. Nevertheless, she was fascinated and tried to peep in.

'I can't see anything,' she whispered loudly.

'Mia! What are you doing?'

'Trying to look.'

Curiosity got the better of Evie and she came over to where Mia was standing.

'Shall we?'

A nod from Mia and the girls pushed with all their might. The stone lid cracked and caved in on to the contents.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: £1.88 Paperback: £4.77*
*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: $2.98 Paperback: $8.50 *

*A boarding school mystery set in the Scottish Highlands. 
Something to curl up with in the wet and windy - or snowy - weather!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're a fan of school stories, then this original tale may be just what you're looking for. It's got a host of intriguing characters, a boarding school with a mysterious history and a dangerous situation from which Evie and Mia must escape. Everyone who has read it has enjoyed it. I hope you will too!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: £1.88 Paperback: £4.77*
*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: $2.98 Paperback: $8.50 *

*A boarding school mystery set in the Scottish Highlands. 
Something to curl up with in the wet and windy - or snowy - weather!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope that you have got a flavour of *Mandrake's Plot* from all the extracts I have posted.​
'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

Kindle: £2.20 / $3.42 Paperback: £4.77 /$8.50

This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: £1.88 Paperback: £4.77*
*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: $2.98 Paperback: $8.50 *

*A boarding school mystery set in the Scottish Highlands. 
Something to curl up with in the wet and windy - or snowy - weather!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For information about any of my children's books, please visit my website:*

*Helen Laycock | Children's author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.​
*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: £5.00 Kindle: £2.20*

*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: $8.50 Kindle: $3.40*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot*​
'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'



Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 

This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them.

What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.

*Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 *

This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
An extract from *Mandrake's Plot*, a mystery for readers of 8 - 12.

*In their awe and exhilaration, the girls had failed to notice the door to their bedroom opening and a figure crossing the room. Suddenly aware of a presence, a feeling of being overlooked, they were horrified to turn around to the silhouette of Miss Blackthorn standing in the doorway to the burial chamber. Her face was white with rage and made a stark contrast with the long, fitted black dress she was wearing.

She spoke quietly, leaving long gaps between her words. 'How...dare...you!'

'Sorry, Miss Bla--'

'Yes, sorry,' interrupted Mia. 'We were just--'

'I can see what you were doing,' she hissed. 'Stand symmetrically!'

The girls jumped to attention, standing side by side with their feet parallel.

'Well, seeing as you are so determined to flout the rules of St. Agatha's and that you are so interested in discovering its history,' she hissed, 'you will serve a week's punishment locked up ...here!' And, with that, Miss Blackthorn slammed shut the door, turning the key in the lock. The room went black.*


*Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 *

This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For information about any of my children's books, please visit my website:*

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*
​


*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: £2.20 Paperback: £5.00 *
*Mandrake's Plot* *Kindle: $3.41 Paperback $8.50*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=14pt]Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St.Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse, but it is hidden in code.

The girls then make a terrible discovery. Are they daring and innovative enough to plan a scheme that will foil evil and get them out of a dangerous situation?*[/size]

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'*

*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them.

What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.
*
*Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 *

Scroll back to read a variety of excerpts. This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'*

*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them.

What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.
*

*Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 *

Scroll back to read a variety of excerpts. This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you to Ellie Firestone for my Author Interview which has gone 'live' this week. You can read it on Ellie's blog :
*
http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Until 25th November, I shall be a Featured Author on Goodreads.

If you would like to ask any questions about my writing/books, you would be very welcome to drop in to the discussion here:

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'

'Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'*

*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them.

What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.
*

*Kindle: £2.20 / $3.33 Paperback: £5.00 /$8.50 *

Scroll back to read a variety of excerpts. This, and eleven other books of mine, are available from Amazon.

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you would like to read the opening chapter of *Mandrake's Plot*, please click the link below:

*https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409905-mandrake-s-plot*



Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Young Ladies. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St. Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path. A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly? The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code. 

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A key, a code, a curse and collusion are on the curriculum...

For more information about my writing for children, please take a look at this recent interview for Books, Chocolate and Wine:

http://bookschocolateandwine.com/interview-helen-laycock​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot*

A boarding school mystery for MG readers (8 - 12)



Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.

Still at
*UK: £2.20
US: $2.99*

Available worldwide:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*It's September, and time to go back to school... but maybe not to this one.*



*Mandrake's Plot*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *is an exciting boarding school mystery, like no other.*

If you like _Mallory Towers_ or _The Twins at St. Claire's_, but with a touch of the _Harry Potter_, then this is the book for you.



Available worldwide as a paperback or kindle edition.

*Kindle price: $2.99 / £2.20*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* is *FREE* to download (worldwide) from 21st - 25th September.

Please click on your country's flag to get your FREE copy:

            ​
*For information about any of my children's books, please visit my website:*

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'truly an original and unique story'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart'*
​


*Mandrake's Plot* *£0.00*
*Mandrake's Plot* *$0.00*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=14pt]Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. When they are dropped off at a disused railway station in the middle of nowhere with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St. Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

The school is a foreboding place, set high up on a mountain, surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooking a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, does nothing to allay their fears. What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher? Why does Evie not receive any post from her parents?

Evie and Mia stumble across a forgotten burial chamber where the skeleton of Sister Beatrice lies, clutching a note. The note details a curse which she has laid on the land. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the girls uncover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse, but it is hidden in code.

The girls then make a terrible discovery. Are they daring and innovative enough to plan a scheme that will foil evil and get them out of a dangerous situation?*[/size]

*~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads~*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

So sorry if you missed the promotion for *Mandrake's Plot* .

The good news is that it is only* £2.20 / $2.99* for a kindle copy - and is also available as a paperback if you'd prefer.



*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.*

            

*'There is no doubt in my mind this is a very easy rating of 5 stars.'

'Gothically rich story about two girls that meet on a train bound to a boarding school.'

'A great read for young girls who will enjoy a rousing adventure story with a little mystery.'

'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'This is truly an original and unique story.'

'The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you.'

'The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read.'

'The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely.'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.'

'Absolute proof that two sharp, spirited British school girls can outsmart just about anyone, including a cruel schoolmistress, a dead nun, a centuries old curse, a nasty cab driver, some ill-intentioned vegetables, and an aunt with a very evil plan.'

'Mandrake's Plot is a gentle introduction to some really scary stuff. Fortunately, Evie and Mia are so clever and courageous that they manage to stay one step ahead of disaster most of the time. And in the end, the book turns out to be mostly fun, adventure, and time well spent with two admirable girls.'

'far-fetched, but in a believable way, and it's also great fun.'

'It's a short book, but there's a lot crammed in. Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

'Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep track of.'

'This could also make another great mystery movie, animated cartoon, or better yet a mini TV series.'

'A very well written mystery book.'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* would make a great stocking filler for 8 - 12 year-olds at only* £2.20 / $2.99* for a kindle copy or at* £5.00 / $8.50* as a paperback.

Here are the worldwide links:

            ​


*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.*

*'There is no doubt in my mind this is a very easy rating of 5 stars.'

'Gothically rich story about two girls that meet on a train bound to a boarding school.'

'A great read for young girls who will enjoy a rousing adventure story with a little mystery.'

'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'This is truly an original and unique story.'

'The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you.'

'The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read.'

'The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely.'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.'

'Absolute proof that two sharp, spirited British school girls can outsmart just about anyone, including a cruel schoolmistress, a dead nun, a centuries old curse, a nasty cab driver, some ill-intentioned vegetables, and an aunt with a very evil plan.'

'Mandrake's Plot is a gentle introduction to some really scary stuff. Fortunately, Evie and Mia are so clever and courageous that they manage to stay one step ahead of disaster most of the time. And in the end, the book turns out to be mostly fun, adventure, and time well spent with two admirable girls.'

'far-fetched, but in a believable way, and it's also great fun.'

'It's a short book, but there's a lot crammed in. Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

'Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep track of.'

'This could also make another great mystery movie, animated cartoon, or better yet a mini TV series.'

'A very well written mystery book.'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mandrake's Plot* *is an exciting boarding school mystery, like no other.*

If you like _Mallory Towers_ or _The Twins at St. Claire's_, but with a touch of the _Harry Potter_, then this is the book for you.



Available worldwide as a paperback or kindle edition.

*Kindle price: $2.99 / £2.20*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Calling all fans of MG boarding school mysteries!*​
​
Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.​
*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: £5.00 Kindle: £2.20*

*Mandrake's Plot* *Paperback: $8.50 Kindle: $3.40*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_Gosh, where did I get the idea for this one?! Somehow, I came up with the image of a grotesque hunchback with a hooded eye and a big set of jangling keys. I decided that he would be the caretaker of a strange school. As scary as he looked, he would be the gentlest giant ever and would be instrumental in helping Evie and Mia out of a very difficult situation.
_​


*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.*

US: Mandrake's Plot [Kindle: $2.85 / Paperback: $8.50]

UK: Mandrake's Plot [Kindle: £2.20/Paperback: £5.00]

Available worldwide:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you like the idea of a boarding school mystery set in the Scottish Highlands, then you might just like to curl up with

Mandrake's Plot



*UK Paperback: £5.00 Kindle: £2.20*

*US link:*Mandrake's Plot
*US Paperback: £8.50 Kindle: £2.96
*​
Worldwide links:            ​
*Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse... but it is hidden in code.

*
*For more information about Mandrake's Plot, please visit: 
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mandrakesplot​
REVIEW QUOTES:

'There is no doubt in my mind this is a very easy rating of 5 stars.'

'Gothically rich story about two girls that meet on a train bound to a boarding school.'

'A great read for young girls who will enjoy a rousing adventure story with a little mystery.'

'a well crafted story filled with mystery and suspense'

'This is truly an original and unique story.'

'The author has depicted the characters well, with rich description they spring to life before you.'

'The dialogue is realistic and the story is very easy to read.'

'The narrative, well written and filled with vivid imagery, flows nicely.'

'a fabulous tale with an air of intrigue and mystery at its heart.'

'Absolute proof that two sharp, spirited British school girls can outsmart just about anyone, including a cruel schoolmistress, a dead nun, a centuries old curse, a nasty cab driver, some ill-intentioned vegetables, and an aunt with a very evil plan.'

'Mandrake's Plot is a gentle introduction to some really scary stuff. Fortunately, Evie and Mia are so clever and courageous that they manage to stay one step ahead of disaster most of the time. And in the end, the book turns out to be mostly fun, adventure, and time well spent with two admirable girls.'

'far-fetched, but in a believable way, and it's also great fun.'

'It's a short book, but there's a lot crammed in. Good plot, great characters, excellent read.'

'Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep track of.'

'This could also make another great mystery movie, animated cartoon, or better yet a mini TV series.'

'I always yearned to go to boarding school as a child - but not to one like St. Agatha's...'

'A very well written mystery book.'


AS WITH ALL MY CHILDREN'S FICTION, THIS WOULD SUIT READERS OF 8+​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

My Pinterest page for *Mandrake's Plot* will give you a flavour of the story - strange books, odd keys, a lonely lochside cottage...

*https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-mandrakes-plot-by-helen-laycock/*


What do you think?



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A little extra taste of *Mandrake's Plot* from my website:

https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mandrakesplot​


Evie and Mia meet on a train on their way to St. Agatha's Boarding School for Girls. Dropped at a deserted station, with no one to meet them, they trek through the pelting rain and darkness for miles until they find a sign to St.Agatha's which points to an unlikely overgrown track leading up a mountain path.

A foreboding place, St. Agatha's School is surrounded by a sea of mist, and overlooks a loch. Coming face to face with the grotesque caretaker, Mandrake, is not the only thing to unsettle them. 
What is the significance of the strange rings worn by Miss Blackthorn, the head teacher - and why does everyone behave so oddly?

The girls stumble across a forgotten burial chamber. Inside, lies the crumbling skeleton of Sister Beatrice, clutching a note which tells of a curse. Locked in the chamber as a punishment, the friends discover an old book within which is the antidote to the curse . . . but it is hidden in code.

Available worldwide as a kindle or paperback edition

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Time for another extract!*

_Evie and Mia have to be brave. St. Agatha's is a peculiar school, and something weird is happening. In the following passage, they have to creep into the headmistress's room for her keys..._

Once again, they crept through the building, veiled in darkness - back along the corridor, past the main entrance and beyond, where a small flight of stone stairs on the left curled up to the staff's quarters. Mandrake pointed up.

'Her room's up there?' whispered Evie. 'Which one is it?'

Mandrake's index finger jabbed upwards.

'What?' asked Mia. 'Is it right at the very top?'

Mandrake lowered his hand and nodded.

Keeping their backs to the cold stone wall, the girls edged up the stairwell which spiralled round and round. On the first landing were several doors. The girls jumped back as one of them opened abruptly.

It was Miss Seraphina with a towel under her arm, wearing a tartan dressing gown and matching slippers. She lumbered through another door, slammed it firmly and hummed the tune 'Inchworm' as she took a shower.'

'She's up late,' whispered Mia. 'Quickly, let's get up the next flight of stairs before she comes out.'

The stone staircase seemed to disappear into a black hole as it took the girls up to the next level. There was one door only on this landing.

'This must be it,' whispered Evie. 'Listen.'

The girls put their ears to the wooden door and listened. The sound of steady snoring could be heard on the other side.

Slowly and carefully, Evie nudged the key into the lock. Her hands were shaking. Suddenly, clink! She had knocked a key out of the lock on the other side. The girls were as still as statues, hardly daring to breathe.

They continued to listen. The snoring had stopped and a snuffling sound could be heard.'

'That nearly woke her!' said Evie. 'Wait for the snoring to start again!'

Sure enough, a minute later, it was as strong and regular as ever. Evie turned the key, a fraction at a time until she heard a deep 'clunk', then, taking the doorknob firmly in both hands, she turned it clockwise and held it in that position until she had pushed the door open a little and could let go. She was careful to feed it slowly back through her hands until it was back in position.

Nodding at each other, they both peered round the edge of the door. The room in front of them was a small study with a large wooden desk and a filing cabinet. Beyond that was an open bedroom door. It was dark, but they could make out a single bed in the middle of the room in which the snoring figure slept. There was a small table either side of the bed and a bookshelf on either side of those. On each small table was a china pot with a lid. It was all symmetrical, of course.

Step by step, the girls crept nearer to the bedside tables.

Evie lifted the lid of the pot to the left of the bed and felt inside. There was the measuring tape and rings worn by Miss Blackthorn. Mia went to the other side and lifted the lid of that pot. Inside was her key ring. Using her fingers as deftly as she could, Mia gathered the keys into a tight handful, taking care not to allow them to jangle and, as quietly as they came in, the girls crept out, leaving Miss Blackthorn's door unlocked.


----------

